# Neutral Density filter pictures....



## Rachelsne (Aug 14, 2008)

I just bought a N4D filter, ans now I need inspiration (i bought it tonight) Its not a graduated one just a regular nd filter, so I thought I would start a thread to see what you all have archived with yours.
BTW I have no waterfalls near me but I will be going to the beach to try it out. whan you post a pic, write down the circumstances that surround the pic too...
Thanks


----------



## fabric (Aug 15, 2008)

not personally aimed at you..but i'm glad there are no rockfalls/waterfalls nearby to photograph. it's become such a tedious, photographic cliche.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not always about water IMO. When I saw this thread, it made me want to run outside and take a couple of shots with and without.

I have a 3 stop Hoya Pro MC filter. Both shots taken at f/4, 1/250, ISO200 and EV= -1.0 at 1:23PM in bright sun without a lens hood.

..................Without.........................................................................With..................










These are SOOC and only resized for upload.

That's another use.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is my 'tedious, photographic cliche'...
If I remember correctly, I had two ND4 filters and a C.P. filter.  Exposure time was between 20 and 30 seconds.





Here is one where I wish I had an ND filter...only had a CP and F29


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hope you dont mind me editing your photo big mike?, but when I saw this photo I knew a little crop and clone would make it special, and I think it has!!.


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a few examples of times I used a neutral density filter or two, there are lots of uses for these great filters, I have lots more examples on my external hard drive but cant be bothered to go searching for them..

















I know these 3 examples show water but theres so many other uses apart from water, ohh and another thing, ALWAYS use a tripod...


----------



## dslrdave (Jun 30, 2010)

I love my ND Filters, I just bought an HD Neutral Density from FaderFilters.com, does anyone know about them?


----------

